# 3$ Headshot Commissions



## machhito (Dec 7, 2020)

i will mostly draw female humans/humanoids

prices are in usd and by paypal

https://toyhou.se/~forums/71.art-marketplace/180866.3-headshot-commissions-always-open-

art examples


----------

